# Sources for MK-262?



## AssadUSMC (Aug 3, 2010)

Do any of you guys have a decent source (i.e. NOT Gun Trader) for 77-grain MK-262 ammo?  I was pointed in this direction:

http://www.palmettostatearmory.com/428.php

Anyone tried this stuff?  I have 250 rounds of MK-262, but I'd like to stock up on a decent supply (plus the usual dial-in stuff).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 3, 2010)

Unless you buy it off a Gi Joe your going to play hell getting MK 262 Mod1, Black Hills 77gr BTHP Match is the same basic thing (lower velocity). 

Also be very careful, I have heard of guys selling Black Hills ammo in MK 262 boxes. Most can't tell the difference, but the primers and bullet crimp are a tell tell sign. Red die around the primer and a sealed crimp, also look for finger prints on the brass where its been handled. If it's not a good solid box that dosent look like it's been resealed ect... There is a big difference in price range, real MK262 Mod 1 will sell for $1.75 to $2.50 a round. Black Hills will sell for $.98 to $1.50 a round. It adds up and there are shitty people out there that will try and pull a fast one on you...

http://www.triadtactical.com/Intel-Celeron-1.2GHz-FCPGA2-Retail-Boxed.html

http://www.cabelas.com/p-0006767213952a.shtml

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?productNumber=819452


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 4, 2010)

It's been a while but the last batch of 1,000 rounds that I purchased directly from Black Hills was clearly marked "Mk262 Mod 1 77 grain SMK 5.56 NATO" 

Now their own websight doesn't even have it listed.  It's just listed as .223.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 4, 2010)

This is the only MK 262 Mod 1 I have ever seen, I have never seen a civi boxed MK 262...


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 5, 2010)

J.A.B. said:


> This is the only MK 262 Mod 1 I have ever seen, I have never seen a civi boxed MK 262...



That's exactly what I recieved once they shipped my order. This was two years ago and an 8 month wait time.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Aug 5, 2010)

I'll have to post you guys some pics of the boxes I have.  Some "legit" dudes verified it's real (we shot off another box), but it's packaged differently.  It might actually be MK-262 Mod 0 stuff...

Thanks for the scoop.  If you guys ever find a source for a decent quantity (1000+ rounds), please let me know.  I can buy box by box, but I'd rather buy a case or more.


----------



## Centermass (Aug 7, 2010)

Assad,

Just as an aside, are you planning to run that through a "True Mil-Spec" rifle or something else?


----------



## AssadUSMC (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes - I have a SCAR and I might keep some for my work gun (M4 or 416, depending on how charitable the armorer is that day).


----------

